# Denied For SBA EIDL Do I still get the Advance Money!



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

So I applied for the SBA loan on March 31st just got my message this morning talking about how I was denied / not approved for the loan. But however I am wondering will I still get the advance / Grant. I was eligible to apply met all requirements. Of couse i knew they would run my credit but that was not stated as an eligible requirement?? In fact:

The government website States "
The borrower will not be required to pay back the Emergency EIDL Grant 
even if they are subsequently denied for an EIDL loan.

Is there anyone else out there who was denied and if so did you still get the grant/Advance money like they were claiming







that you would get whether or not you get approved for loan.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The early claims of a 10k advance no matter what has been updated so the best you could hope for is 1k per claimed employee unless you put 0, then it will be nothing... I guess over the next 3 business days you will know if you get it or not.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

plan on getting nothing, this is an SBA fail
that ***** should be fired along with ass mnuchin


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I applied on 4/1 and got the generic email last week. But so far no money, and no other communication. I do have good credit, so I'm expecting at least the $1000 advance grant.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> I applied on 4/1 and got the generic email last week. But so far no money, and no other communication. I do have good credit, so I'm expecting at least the $1000 advance grant.


My friend who's a business owner and excellent credit got approved but no funds....the money is dried up. Unless they add some more money to the fund, think it's a wrap.


----------



## MoneyTrain83 (Jun 23, 2020)

Was also denied for the loan, but received $1,000 yesterday I'm assuming is the grant.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I received the $1k today, but no email or other notice about anything else. Odd. Thousand appeared like from the heavens. guess they mention the loan later by some method?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I think you must have an LLC and good credit. I applied end of March and received funds several weeks ago.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Drivers shouldn’t be applying for this small business loan to begin with. You get UI/PUA
this loan got so many strings attached, misusing it could lend you in jail.


----------



## MoneyTrain83 (Jun 23, 2020)

I got an email about 2 weeks ago wanting me to create a password for the website and verify my information. When I did that I said it was Processing my loan request. 3 days later I checked the website it said I was denied, but would receive the advance. Didn't fully read the denial letter at the time so I didn't see that they were still sending the advance even though the loan got denied so seeing a random 1k in my account was a surprise. As I understand it though it was supposed to be 10k for people but the SBA changed the wording of the Cares Act to say up to 10k depending on number of employees. 1 employee 1k, 2 employees 2k, etc
.... I have me and 1 person working for me, when it asked how many employees I put 1, figuring that I was already figured into it so didn't need to put 2. You can submit an appeal! Being a disabled Vet I know how the Gov't will always find a way to screw you. And nothing is ever really free, surprised they didn't asked for the right hand of my future unborn child. (Joke) Good Luck!


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I applied June 15th and got $1,000 by the 19th. No email or anything just the deposit from sba.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I applied. $1,000 showed up in my account. Then I got an email saying I was denied due to unverifiable information. My $1,000 showed up before I was denied. Since your timeline of events is a little different than mine I can't really answer your question but it's possible. You could still get it but it's definitely not guaranteed


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I applied. $1,000 showed up in my account. Then I got an email saying I was denied due to unverifiable information. My $1,000 showed up before I was denied. Since your timeline of events is a little different than mine I can't really answer your question but it's possible. You could still get it but it's definitely not guaranteed


I applied Wednesday 6/24, hope it wasn't too late


----------



## Stef890 (Jan 10, 2019)

MoneyTrain83 said:


> Was also denied for the loan, but received $1,000 yesterday I'm assuming is the grant.


Hi I have a question for that last question. "Number of employees" did u put "0" or "1"(1 for u)??thanks


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Stef890 said:


> Hi I have a question for that last question. "Number of employees" did u put "0" or "1"(1 for u)??thanks


I put 1 for myself, but I also did this only two days ago, so havent heard anything yet


----------



## Stef890 (Jan 10, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I put 1 for myself, but I also did this only two days ago, so havent heard anything yet


Thanks. I will do it soon too before deadline.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I put one, got the $1k other day, but no other word on the 'loan', which I should be denied since my numbers too low. Didn't start RS until Aug.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

So I just got an email from the SBA that they were unable to send my advance because some of the information may have been mistyped. They suggested a number of potential issues including the business name not matching tax records (although it's ok if a sole proprietorship) or my SSN, or bank account numbers were entered incorrectly. I'll have to go double check all of the info I entered. One thing I'm worried about is it mentioned a business checking account, which I don't have.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> One thing I'm worried about is it mentioned a business checking account


likely issue was the routing and account number info you provided and the ACH failed when they tried. Mine didn't even go into a 'checking' account but a credit line. As long as the ACH info is correct, doesn't matter.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

SHalester said:


> likely issue was the routing and account number info you provided and the ACH failed when they tried. Mine didn't even go into a 'checking' account but a credit line. As long as the ACH info is correct, doesn't matter.


I'll double check it all in a bit when I get home. This was the paragraph that bothered me










I mean do I need to open a business checking account?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I mean do I need to open a business checking account?


if we are talking the $1k, no. My ACH info directed the funds to a credit line; not even really considered a true checking account and it is clearly not a business named account.

I'm curious; how will you go back and check. Once I submitted I kinda fished around to see if I could find anything beyond the web site that said 'submitted'; didn't find anything. Did you already create login credentials?


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

shouldn't have to
I applied & used my personal (one I have for U&L only) & I got my loan with no problems



NauticalWheeler said:


> I'll double check it all in a bit when I get home. This was the paragraph that bothered me
> 
> View attachment 479085
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I'll double check it all in a bit when I get home. This was the paragraph that bothered me
> 
> View attachment 479085
> 
> ...


No.
I have a sole proprietorship LLC, with one checking account, received an $18,500 loan.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ok, I clicked the link in the email to verify my information and resubmit for the advance it only asked a few things: legal name, business address, business phone, bank name, acct and routing number, and that I am not a robot. If it doesnt work, I dont know what the problem is, then.

For anyone else curious about the timing of it all, I was notified that there was an issue 2 days after initially applying.



SHalester said:


> if we are talking the $1k, no. My ACH info directed the funds to a credit line; not even really considered a true checking account and it is clearly not a business named account.
> 
> I'm curious; how will you go back and check. Once I submitted I kinda fished around to see if I could find anything beyond the web site that said 'submitted'; didn't find anything. Did you already create login credentials?


No, it provided a link in the email I got to revisit the information on the application. I expected difficulty, but it was simple.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> No, it provided a link in the email I got to revisit the information on the application


Ah. I haven't reached that step yet. Just the $1k deposit so far.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Ah. I haven't reached that step yet. Just the $1k deposit so far.


You will never reach this step because you entered all of your information correctly, lol


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I'll double check it all in a bit when I get home. This was the paragraph that bothered me
> 
> View attachment 479085
> 
> ...


There were a couple of drivers here who did not get advance. They were told it was because they did not have a business checking account. However, I got the advance and I don't have a business checking account&#129335;&#127996;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> Drivers shouldn't be applying for this small business loan to begin with. You get UI/PUA
> this loan got so many strings attached, misusing it could lend you in jail.


&#128175;
The EIDL is 2 steps.

The 1st is the $1000 "grant"; the 2nd is the actual loan.

The $1000 "grant" has conditions according to the CARES act. Many drivers are applying, collecting $1000 and stopping.

With the actual loan portion, the loan agreement is invasive and the consequences for breaking the contract are serious.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> &#128175;
> The EIDL is 2 steps.
> 
> The 1st is the $1000 "grant"; the 2nd is the actual loan.
> ...


Predatory loan ✅
$20k interest on $30k &#128556;
30 years to pay ($30,000) lmao

With a loan of $25k+ the SBA owns you and your assets for the next 30 years. You can't sell any of your assets for 30 years! Fast forward video to 14:08.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> You will never reach this step because you entered all of your information correctly, lol


.....or my numbers are too low since I started August, but didn't really get going until Sept and with a 2nd RS in Oct. I'll decline anyway, don't need it. My lowest interest is 4.25%, so their rate isn't low enough to justify pain of a new loan I don't need.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

SHalester said:


> .....or my numbers are too low since I started August, but didn't really get going until Sept and with a 2nd RS in Oct. I'll decline anyway, don't need it. My lowest interest is 4.25%, so their rate isn't low enough to justify pain of a new loan I don't need.


Right, their request for me to verify my info was for the advance.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Right, their request for me to verify my info was for the advance.


I didn't get that. Did app; deposit around 10 business days later. Since, nothing.

I'm more conerned about UI deposit due sun/mon. 2 weeks ago the UI deposit was only half; with one week pending for an unknown reason. Can't wait to see what I wake up to on Monday: I figure 3 weeks pay, or none. Ouch. Oh well.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> So I just got an email from the SBA that they were unable to send my advance because some of the information may have been mistyped. They suggested a number of potential issues including the business name not matching tax records (although it's ok if a sole proprietorship) or my SSN, or bank account numbers were entered incorrectly. I'll have to go double check all of the info I entered. One thing I'm worried about is it mentioned a business checking account, which I don't have.


I received this type of email on the 16th, I got them on the phone and I think the main problem was my name was different between the application/tax return and my bank account. My bank account doesn't have my full name like my tax return does. The updated info I gave was typing in my info like its listed on my bank account. So far I haven't heard back, though on the phone they indicated sending out the advance is the next step. I told them I was a 1099 contractor and my personal bank account would be fine.

I also had received a separate email a couple days earlier asking me to create a portal account. I didn't do that. Does anyone know if you have to do that to get the advance??? It just looked like it was for further processing of the loan? I don't want the loan, just the advance.

I'm not a recent applicant. I applied back in April IIRC.



SHalester said:


> I didn't get that. Did app; deposit around 10 business days later. Since, nothing.
> 
> I'm more conerned about UI deposit due sun/mon. 2 weeks ago the UI deposit was only half; with one week pending for an unknown reason. Can't wait to see what I wake up to on Monday: I figure 3 weeks pay, or none. Ouch. Oh well.


I know DOL communicates with Dept of Revenue, does that mean the SBA reports this as earnings? I had the understanding a grant doesn't count as earnings. Did UI get like that after getting this grant? I was thinking, worst case scenario, the SBA money counts as income for 1 week but you should be able to collect normal PUA weeks after that. Though if its really like that, if you don't list it on your weekly claim it could cause major problems.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Reminder: anything over 25k and you’re SBA’s ***** for the next 30 years. All of your assets are on lien and you can’t even sell your Uber car without violating the contract. Don’t forget to pay the interest!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> Did UI get like that after getting this grant?


my UI week went pending prior to grant app, so pretty sure not related. Cal EDD just replied to my email question from over a week ago about one of my weeks going 'pending'. Email essentially said that week is going to processing for payment. No explanation on why it was pending to begin with. So I'm guess Monday's deposit will be for 3 weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Anyone know if you have to create an account through the loan portal to get your advance?


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Probably varies by state but anyone know if the EIDL grant is to be counted as income for the purposes of UI?

Any difference in that consideration if you take the loan or not, after?

Not sure, I heard somewhere that the grant is considered taxable income so it may be up to the discretion of your state's DOL if you lose a week for this. Also heard about people mysteriously missing a week of UI, could be due to the grant. Haven't seen anything on this, particularly, states' DOL website. Figured that should have been up there or in their FAQ's if an issue by now.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

nj9000 said:


> Anyone know if you have to create an account through the loan portal to get your advance?


No you do not. You only get access to the loan portal once they've decided to offer you a loan. You can get the advance before you're approved for the loan


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> No you do not. You only get access to the loan portal once they've decided to offer you a loan. You can get the advance before you're approved for the loan


I haven't received the advance or any correspondence about the advance, but I did receive notice that I was declined for the EIDL this morning. Should I give up on the advance?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I haven't received the advance or any correspondence about the advance, but I did receive notice that I was declined for the EIDL this morning. Should I give up on the advance?


I didn't receive any correspondence from them at all until well after the advance showed up. I literally checked my bank account balance one night on my way to a passenger. Probably should have waited until after passenger LOL I was so freaked out this money just showed up. I literally had to pull over after swerving a little bit and knocking the phone off the phone mount LOL as far as giving up? I don't know the answer to that. I'm not quite sure how you would pursue getting the advance on a loan when there is no loan or chance of it.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I didn't receive any correspondence from them at all until well after the advance showed up. I literally checked my bank account balance one night on my way to a passenger. Probably should have waited until after passenger LOL I was so freaked out this money just showed up. I literally had to pull over after swerving a little bit and knocking the phone off the phone mount LOL as far as giving up? I don't know the answer to that. I'm not quite sure how you would pursue getting the advance on a loan when there is no loan or chance of it.


That's why I don't want to create an account through the loan portal. If I move forward with the loan and get denied then it seems shady pushing for the advance.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> hould I give up on the advance?


...the advance comes first. I got the advance and since no word at all about the 'loan' being denied. I don't want the loan, so haven't called to inquire. Got the advance a few weeks ago and even with that it just showed up with no prior communication.


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

Did you indicate any income at all on the application? How bad is your credit? I’ve seen Uber X drivers get approved for astonishing amounts and I know some of them have poor credit in the low 500s and not very high income. Literally some drivers don’t know what to do with themselves and are giddy to be approved for sizable low interest loans!


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> That's why I don't want to create an account through the loan portal. If I move forward with the loan and get denied then it seems shady pushing for the advance.


Setting up the portal is just to verify that you are who you say you are. Once set up you'll have access to documents. If you dont want the loan, don't sign the loan docs. The loan docs and the portal are 2 different things.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I Don't think you can even access the portal unless you're offered a loan. I was never given any info about a portal


----------



## DevlinDelFuego (Oct 25, 2016)

I applied Thursday. Got a decline letter this morning. I think I put 0 for employees. I hope I still get the advance.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

FWIW, I was also denied for the EIDL and have heard nothing about the advance. I've moved on from this emotionally, as well. Like someone said above, it makes no sense to expect an advance for a loan that you are denied for.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> FWIW, I was also denied for the EIDL and have heard nothing about the advance. I've moved on from this emotionally, as well. Like someone said above, it makes no sense to expect an advance for a loan that you are denied for.


 exactly. Plus putting zero down for the number of employees back. I'm thinking no chance but I've been wrong many times before&#128517;


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> exactly. Plus putting zero down for the number of employees back. I'm thinking no chance but I've been wrong many times before&#128517;


Well, I put "1" for that. Mama didn't raise no fool.


----------



## creita (Jul 13, 2020)

MoneyTrain83 said:


> Was also denied for the loan, but received $1,000 yesterday I'm assuming is the grant.


how long did it take for you to get your advancement after you was denied?

Hello how long after u got the denial letter was it that u got the 1000k grant in the loan



Atom guy said:


> I applied on 4/1 and got the generic email last week. But so far no money, and no other communication. I do have good credit, so I'm expecting at least the $1000 advance grant.


Hey! did u get the grant?

How long after getting denied for credit reason did u get the 1k grant


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

creita said:


> how long did it take for you to get your advancement after you was denied?
> 
> Hello how long after u got the denial letter was it that u got the 1000k grant in the loan
> 
> ...


I know you're not asking me specifically but I was given the advance prior to being denied.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

I got an email today saying that if I didn't create a portal account my application would be withdrawn. I'm guessing that a withdrawn application = no advance. So I created my account and saw they want to offer me a loan of $3300. Which makes no sense, as my credit is in the mid-500's.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

nj9000 said:


> I got an email today saying that if I didn't create a portal account my application would be withdrawn. I'm guessing that a withdrawn application = no advance. So I created my account and saw they want to offer me a loan of $3300. Which makes no sense, as my credit is in the mid-500's.


Someone posted in another thread that they ran out of funds for the advances a couple days ago&#129335; are you surprised you got the loan with your credit score or are you thinking you should have got more? What was your gross Rideshare income last year in 2019?


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Someone posted in another thread that they ran out of funds for the advances a couple days ago&#129335; are you surprised you got the loan with your credit score or are you thinking you should have got more? What was your gross Rideshare income last year in 2019?


I'm surprised I got approved for the loan. Considering I'm seeing people here getting rejected for it who probably have higher credit scores than me :laugh:. I do not want the loan.

I only did rideshare November and December so I only made like $2k-something doing it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I went into the portal, filled out the info and applied for a $9600 loan, max approved for. That was Friday. Today I got 1 k in my checking account, I assume the advance and still haven't gotten word to log in to sign the documents for the loan. Loving it! 

If you entered 0 for employees the is no way you get a grant.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

How odd I get the advance first and then nothing since. Some get the portal invitation, apply and then the advance. Odd. 

I'll keep the grand, tho.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I went into the portal, filled out the info and applied for a $9600 loan, max approved for. That was Friday. Today I got 1 k in my checking account, I assume the advance and still haven't gotten word to log in to sign the documents for the loan. Loving it!
> 
> If you entered 0 for employees the is no way you get a grant.


That's good news considering they said they're out of money as of 7/12/2020.

I checked my credit score and its gone up 100 pts since last year, why they approved me for the loan. Somehow I think that's complicated things and made it less likely to get the advance?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> How odd I get the advance first and then nothing since. Some get the portal invitation, apply and then the advance. Odd.
> 
> I'll keep the grand, tho.


You were part of the first group of applicants, right ? back in March or April? It definitely seems like the second round is being handled differently than the first round. Overall though, there's a lot of inconsistencies. That's for sure


nj9000 said:


> That's good news considering they said they're out of money as of 7/12/2020.


It sounds like he was one one of the last few to get the advance. I'm assuming his info was processed on the 10th. Since that's the day he was approved


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> You were part of the first group of applicants, right ? back in March or April? It definitely seems like the second round is being handled differently than the first round. Overall though, there's a lot of inconsistencies. That's for sure
> 
> It sounds like he was one one of the last few to get the advance. I'm assuming his info was processed on the 10th. Since that's the day he was approved


Yeah, I'm guessing I just got in under the wire, nothing like being lucky


----------

